# Pixel chair



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not bad, looks like a simple enough build, and I think I would make one ou t of pallet wood instead of plywood. But I hate the pixels. To me they change a decent looking chair into I don't know what, but I know I do not like the look.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Pixel-Chair/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

JOAT said:


> Not bad, looks like a simple enough build, and I think I would make one out of pallet wood instead of plywood. But I hate the pixels. To me they change a decent looking chair into I don't know what, but I know I do not like the look.



I agree, Theo....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I agree, Theo....


I guess that means we are the only two here wth good taste. :grin:


----------

